# Europe tips - best route to Kefalonia



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Howdy All

Has anyone driven to Kefelonia as this is what we intend to do when the house sells. Anyone have a route of info they could pass on.

Cheers

Dave & Jan 8O :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Your question is a little vague but probably the most straightforward route is to drive down to Italy and depending on your preference and time of year get either a long crossing from Venice or Ancona to Patras, or drive a bit further into Italy and get a shorter crossing across from Bari or Brindisi.

Routes wise, depends on your arrival port..

From Calais, Lille, Tournai, Mons, Namur, south through Luxembourg to Metz, Strasbourg, Basel, Luzer, San Gottard, Lugano, Milan, then either turn left for Venice or carry on south for Ancona and the southern ports.

From Zeebrugge or Rotterdam, come down via Bruxelles and pick up the route above from Namur.

The above is a general idea of the routes we use but there are others.

Ferries to Kefalonia should be available from Patras or Kyllini, but you need to research this further as we have never taken our van to Kefalonia, only the mainland and Peloponnese.

There are ferry free overland routes direct to mainland Greece but that would depend on whether you have time restraints and how comfortable with this you are.

Have a look back through previous posts in this 'Greece Touring' forum where there's alot of further useful info available.



Pete


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Pete

thats a great help.

Dave & Jan


----------

